# Grubhub last night



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Got done doing DD and turn on GH. Get an order and pick it up. I see it was ordered some time ago. Ask the restaurant if this has been sitting here for 45 minutes. He says yes. Dropped it off and apologized it appears to be kind of late and say I just turned my phone on and started delivering. Got the second order on the way to the first drop off. Fast food ordered at 7:30 dropped at 9:00. These people were not happy. Tell them sorry, just started delivering.....pre tipped also. Turned my phone off. I’m not cleaning up their mess and see this all night. GH needs to put some kind of extra $ out there to get/keep drivers out there.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GH doesn't let enough people sign up for those paid blocks. That's on them.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Got done doing DD and turn on GH. Get an order and pick it up. I see it was ordered some time ago. Ask the restaurant if this has been sitting here for 45 minutes. He says yes. Dropped it off and apologized it appears to be kind of late and say I just turned my phone on and started delivering. Got the second order on the way to the first drop off. Fast food ordered at 7:30 dropped at 9:00. These people were not happy. Tell them sorry, just started delivering.....pre tipped also. Turned my phone off. I'm not cleaning up their mess and see this all night. GH needs to put some kind of extra $ out there to get/keep drivers out there.


Why would you apologize? Customers know they aren't gonna get piping hot food from a delivery service. If they want piping hot food they can either....a) cook it themselves, or b) buy a hot bag and drive to the restaurant and get it themselves, thereby eliminating the driver who sits in his car/smokes 4 cigs/checks the net/calls his buds/texts his booty call/takes a piss/smokes another cig/strolls in and finally gets the order/gets in car smokes another cig/goes to buy scratch offs/drives around lost for 20 minutes/smokes 2 more cigs/crushed or eats some of the food/strolls to the door and drops it off.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I knew I was going to get hit on the apologize part, it’s just me, I feel bad for them. Yes they should get it themselves, it was only a half mile away. At the very least they should cancel if the app tells them so many minutes till delivery.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I knew I was going to get hit on the apologize part, it's just me, I feel bad for them. Yes they should get it themselves, it was only a half mile away.* At the very least they should cancel if the app tells them so many minutes till delivery.*


LOL in my market I have had people wait OVER THREE HOURS for a damn chalupa from Taco Bell.

Reason? My market's range from north to south is roughly 40 miles. On an Interstate with construction that has been going on for 4 years. Sometimes it takes over half an hour to go between exits.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I got a ping to pick up two orders for $15, so 10 minutes later, I got to the restaurant. One order is $10 and one is $5.
"We're remaking this order because it's been waiting over an hour." and "We're packaging this other order now"
"I'm not waiting" was my reply and I walked out, I'm not waiting another 15 minutes for food and you know the customer is upset for waiting almost 2 hours for their BBQ food because the customer didn't tip and no driver wants to pick up their order.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I don’t know what was in the air Saturday night but I made $149 in just over three hours. First trip was a double from PF Chaing. One $29.50 tip, one $15 tip. Next was a $100 sushi order. $22 tip. 

My lowest tip all night was $6.10. On a friggin Taco Bell order.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Toby, 

Your experience with GH became a regular occurrence with me when doing GH. I’d get orders that were assigned really late, over an hr. But the customers pretipped, so I think GH lost a lot of drivers in my area. 

It’s sad because they were the best until they brought their driver care overseas and things became disorganized.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Toby,
> 
> Your experience with GH became a regular occurrence with me when doing GH. I'd get orders that were assigned really late, over an hr. But the customers pretipped, so I think GH lost a lot of drivers in my area.
> 
> It's sad because they were the best until they brought their driver care overseas and things became disorganized.


GH's support is still much better than DD.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> GH's support is still much better than DD.


True because GH's support at least answers the phone and keeps the same #.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't bother calling GH support anymore, last few times I called it takes 15-25 minutes resolve my issue which most of the time is usually on hold.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I don't bother calling GH support anymore, last few times I called it takes 15-25 minutes resolve my issue which most of the time is usually on hold.


Same here. I've taken to chatting. Even when there are 20-30 chats ahead of you, it only takes a couple of minutes. Minutes I'm running my "timer." I pretty much send "Can't reach diner, called twice, texted twice, leaving in 2 minutes" just to back up so they sont stiff me for not delivering


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> GH doesn't let enough people sign up for those paid blocks. That's on them.


I tried to sign up for GrubHub back in early January. At the time, they wouldn't let me and said they were no longer recruiting drivers in my area. Okay, fine, whatever. I didn't think much more of it. A few days ago, I got an e-mail from them saying that they have started recruiting in my area again and asked if I wanted to finish my application. Okay, fine. I would like to have another option for when Uber Eats is slow. So I finished my application. It took a couple days for a background check and whatever else they do, and I did my onboarding yesterday. After I finished onboarding, I downloaded the app and installed it. I started exploring the app with no intent to drive. I've got other stuff to do this weekend. I went in to Scheduling and was surprised to find that there was a block available _right now_ and more blocks available later in the day. Also, lots of blocks still available for the weekend. I didn't take any of them because I don't want to drive this weekend, but I was kind of surprised. I have read on this forum that blocks get swallowed up pretty quick. I logged into the app just now to check again and there are blocks available right now all the way up until 7:00 p.m. this evening. And yet until a couple days ago, they wouldn't even let me sign up so that I could drive off block. It seems like they're creating their own problems.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

New drivers are automatically premier and get first crack at blocks. After that depending on whether you accept every order or not.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> New drivers are automatically premier and get first crack at blocks. After that depending on whether you accept every order or not.


Hmm, interesting. That is the exact opposite of what they told me during the onboarding. They said that I would be at the bottom of the totem pole until I finished my first 20 deliveries. Then I would have one of their stati assigned.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Hmm, interesting. That is the exact opposite of what they told me during the onboarding. They said that I would be at the bottom of the totem pole until I finished my first 20 deliveries. Then I would have one of their stati assigned.


That's what happened with me. According to their site, ratings are done on Sunday based on the last 30 days. I was at "Pro Level" my first week, and took every sh*t offer they sent me. I missed one offer during my first week while I was delivering an order (I rarely unplug my phone and take it with me when I'm dropping off) and, according to their math, I had a 93% acceptance rate my first week. I emailed my driver rep and told them that according to "standard" math, 32/33 was 97% and she adjusted my program level to Premier, and I've had no trouble maintaining Premier ever since, even though I no longer accept orders from one or two places.

Which reminds me, I need to contact my driver rep and find out WTF they keep sending me offers I never accept and label "Do not like this restaurant" every time. At first I thought they were just doing it to mess with my acceptance rate to avoid paying me the minimum, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Grubhub Psycho (Dec 28, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Got done doing DD and turn on GH. Get an order and pick it up. I see it was ordered some time ago. Ask the restaurant if this has been sitting here for 45 minutes. He says yes. Dropped it off and apologized it appears to be kind of late and say I just turned my phone on and started delivering. Got the second order on the way to the first drop off. Fast food ordered at 7:30 dropped at 9:00. These people were not happy. Tell them sorry, just started delivering.....pre tipped also. Turned my phone off. I'm not cleaning up their mess and see this all night. GH needs to put some kind of extra $ out there to get/keep drivers out there.


When I see that, I immediately text the customer, introducing myself informing them of the time their order was assigned to me and that I am on my way to the restaurant. When I arrive at the restaurant, I also inform the restaurant manager of the time the order was assigned to me. When I deliver the order I apologize for Grubhub and ass that I believe it's disgraceful that Grubhub treats their customers in this fashion.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Got done doing DD and turn on GH. Get an order and pick it up. I see it was ordered some time ago. Ask the restaurant if this has been sitting here for 45 minutes. He says yes. Dropped it off and apologized it appears to be kind of late and say I just turned my phone on and started delivering. Got the second order on the way to the first drop off. Fast food ordered at 7:30 dropped at 9:00. These people were not happy. Tell them sorry, just started delivering.....pre tipped also. Turned my phone off. I'm not cleaning up their mess and see this all night. GH needs to put some kind of extra $ out there to get/keep drivers out there.


grub hub pays an average of 10 20 a delivery here . i would do them all day long if they kept me busy. i get paid when its busy with gb average of 25 to 35 an hour . what are they offering you ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Get on early, so you're busy with 'on time' orders.


----------



## Grubhub Psycho (Dec 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> grub hub pays an average of 10 20 a delivery here . i would do them all day long if they kept me busy. i get paid when its busy with gb average of 25 to 35 an hour . what are they offering you ?


Urine and poop. 5,6,7 dollar offers all day long mostly due to no tip or low tip orders. People here order 40.00 worth of food and give you a two dollar tip in the app. Every great while I'll receive offers between 10 and 16.00 but they are few and far in between. Same with DD. Additionally, the market is saturated with drivers who do not seem to have a problem with the low ball offers. Most of them are young adults obviously living at home with mom and dad and people who have other jobs besides the platforms. Most of the behave unproffessionally, dress like slobs, don't use warming bags and do not ask for utensils or extra condiments when picking up orders. You get what you pay for.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Grubhub Psycho said:


> When I see that, I immediately text the customer, introducing myself informing them of the time their order was assigned to me and that I am on my way to the restaurant. When I arrive at the restaurant, I also inform the restaurant manager of the time the order was assigned to me. When I deliver the order I apologize for Grubhub and ass that I believe it's disgraceful that Grubhub treats their customers in this fashion.


That's a good idea. 


Grubhub Psycho said:


> Urine and poop. 5,6,7 dollar offers all day long mostly due to no tip or low tip orders. People here order 40.00 worth of food and give you a two dollar tip in the app. Every great while I'll receive offers between 10 and 16.00 but they are few and far in between. Same with DD. Additionally, the market is saturated with drivers who do not seem to have a problem with the low ball offers. Most of them are young adults obviously living at home with mom and dad and people who have other jobs besides the platforms. Most of the behave unproffessionally, dress like slobs, don't use warming bags and do not ask for utensils or extra condiments when picking up orders. You get what you pay for.


I dress (down) like a slob on purpose. Makes restaurants get me my food pronto. I also refuse plastic utensils and straws as 90% of my orders go to residences. And what moron doesn't have a set of utensils in their desk/locker? (I packed a titanium spork in my backpack for years, just so I didn't have to use plastic it insults on planes)


----------



## Grubhub Psycho (Dec 28, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> I dress (down) like a slob on purpose. Makes restaurants get me my food pronto. I also refuse plastic utensils and straws as 90% of my orders go to residences. And what moron doesn't have a set of utensils in their desk/locker? (I packed a titanium spork in my backpack for years, just so I didn't have to use plastic it insults on planes)


Who cares. Go cry in the corner.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

GH has changed their pay model this year, mirroring a lot like DD. I do not feel bad anymore dropping GH blocks when something personal comes up. We can barely make $1 per mile driven on GH. The miles are longer for sliding per delivery pay, and $0.25 per mile pick up and delivery mileage.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Grubhub Psycho said:


> Who cares. Go cry in the corner.


Says the good little ant who dresses for his McDs customers and makes sure they have their little plastic fork for his $1 tip. :biggrin:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> I dress (down) like a slob on purpose. Makes restaurants get me my food pronto.


......but according to my GrubHub app this morning.....


GrubHub said:


> *Dress the part*
> 
> Dressing professionally makes all the difference to restaurants and diners.


----------



## Grubhub Psycho (Dec 28, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> Says the good little ant who dresses for his McDs customers and makes sure they have their little plastic fork
> 
> 
> dlearl476 said:
> ...


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> ......but according to my GrubHub app this morning.....


Yep. Makes the difference between getting your food or getting ""5 more minutes..."


----------



## Grubhub Psycho (Dec 28, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> Yep. Makes the difference between getting your food or getting ""5 more minutes..."


I can imagine. Those soup kitchens can be brutal... &#128003;&#128169;


----------

